# Para.'Red Fin Piebald" Tankmates?



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

What can I put in with my Piebalds without the threat of hybrids happening? I have Lithochromis xanthopetrx..Fire Red Uganda..Mibpia mip(spelling).. Mpibia lutea(again spelling)..Crimson Tides..sp.35 tomatoe..Albino Ruby Green(these breed great all by themselves and at a small size so I have them separated from others)..Zebra obliques....The piebalds always seemed to breed more often with tankmates than by themselves...Any thoughts???Any other pairings possible?? opcorn:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
What is the volume of yur tank???how many females for a male??? normally in yur population, they should not cross with H/latifasciatus(what yu call zebra obliques), AT my knowledge no Mbipia mbipia is in the US hobby so it could be Neochromis greenwoodi, it can be housed with red fin also but each species have to be in a good sex ratio(more females than males) as P.sp"crimson tide" or L.xanthopteryx
xris


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes they are green's( name change)..red fin piebalds 4' breeder tank 2m 6f...the litho's are a trio..green's are even at 3m 3f(very calm).fire red uganda pr.....rest of my vics are juvies at 2-3"


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

anybody else with some thoughts?? or pairings of the vics that I have? opcorn: :-?


----------



## wilpir (Jan 30, 2006)

Bueller? Bueller? is this thing on? :-? :-?


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I would go with the Zebra Obliqudens. They are different enough that they shouldn't pose a risk of hybridization. I have heard of multiple people doing that and I plan to do the same when my piebalds get big enough.


----------

